# boku.com



## tobsentobsen (23 Oktober 2012)

moin, bin ganz neu.... 

bin auf der Suche nach Hilfe... folgender Sachverhalt:

Habe gestern auf meiner O2 Rechnung 2 posten a 15 Euro für irgendeine ePay Firma gefunden.
Da ich absolut nichts gekauft, bestellt, beantwortet habe, habe ich bei o2 nachgefragt wie 
denn diese 3o Euro zustande kämen. Der Call Center Fuzzi meinte er wisse das nicht, man 
hätte da keinen Einblick, die Rechnung könnte ich nicht zurückbuchen lassen, da sonst mein 
Handy gesperrt wird. Die Firma nennt sich boku.com. Dort erreicht man weder via mail noch 
Telefon jemanden. Was ist also zu tun. Die 3o Euro kann ich verschmerzen, es geht aber ums 
Prinzip ausserdem ist das bestimmt noch nicht das Ende. Drittanbietersperre ist jetzt angeblich aktiviert. Ich finde es geradezu frech, das man erst wenn man geschädigt wurde erfährt, dass es solche Dinge gibt. Wie kann ich o2 jetzt dazu bewegen, den Betrag ihrerseits rückbuchen zu lassen ?  Ich bin so brutal wütend.....  gibt es andere die mit boku.com Stress hatten, wie siehts mit Sammelklage gegen O2 und boku.com aus ?

Liebe Grüsse
Tobi


----------



## Hippo (23 Oktober 2012)

**GEBETSMÜHLEANWERF**
Es gibt in Deutschland keine Sammelklage!  <<< klick
Hier kannst auch noch einiges nachlesen >>> Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter


----------



## tobsentobsen (23 Oktober 2012)

Dank dir.... Oh Mann, d. h. es läuft wahrscheinleich auf grummeln und zahlen hinaus. Frechheit hoch Fünf, da kann man doch nur die Wände hochgehen, d.h. den Provider via Einschreiben verpflichten die Drittanbietersperre einzurichten (falls möglich) und abzuwarten. Das es in Deutschland keine Sammelklagen gibt war mir neu, habe also noch dazugelernt


----------



## Hippo (23 Oktober 2012)

tobsentobsen schrieb:


> ... Das es in Deutschland keine Sammelklagen gibt war mir neu, habe also noch dazugelernt


Zuviel amerikanische Krimis geguckt 
Wie lange läuft denn der Vertrag noch und wie wichtig ist es daß Du diese Nummer behältst?


----------



## tobsentobsen (23 Oktober 2012)

Der Vertrag dürfte noch ein knappes Jahr dauern. Die Nummer zu behalten wäre schön, ist aber nicht totwichtig


----------



## Hippo (24 Oktober 2012)

Dann kannst Du verfahren wie in dem Artikel beschrieben.
Vertrag kündigen und darin schreiben daß Du die Zahlungen unter Vorbehalt leistest und dann bei den letzten Zahlungen den strittigen Betrag einbehalten. Brauchst dann aber Nerven wie breite Nudeln ...


----------



## sarah1 (19 November 2012)

tobsentobsen schrieb:


> moin, bin ganz neu....
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach Hilfe... folgender Sachverhalt:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo, du bist ja noch gut. Mein Töchterchen hat eine Rechnung von 139,98 Euro bekommen. Darauf habe ich bei Telecom angerufen konnten mir auch keine Auskunft geben, aber sie haben mir zugesichert das der Anbieter gesperrt wird. Hurra! Darauf hin habe ich versucht dort anzurufen geht aber nicht. Habe versucht im Internet was rauszubekommen habe aber nur lauter schräge sachen gelesen.Werde morgen versuchen im Verbraucherschutz nachzufragen. wenn dabei was rauskommt oder was ich rausbekomme werde ich dir schreiben. Ich bin so wütend. Sammelklage wäre toll wenn sich mehr Leute melden würden. Bis Morgen Grüße von Andrea

[modedit by Hippo: Beiträge getackert und Fullquote gekürzt]


----------



## Hippo (19 November 2012)

**GEBETSMÜHLEANWERF**
Es gibt in Deutschland keine Sammelklage! <<< klick
Hier kannst auch noch einiges nachlesen >>> Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter


----------



## Gast1103 (8 April 2013)

Ich bin auch ein Bokugeschädigter. Bei mir waren es 147,99 € Nach Telefonat mit O2 und auch Boku, hab ich mich entschlossen rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten. O2 hat Drittanbietersperre gemacht. Seitdem ist auch Ruhe. Ich lasse das nicht so auf mir sitzen.


----------



## Angel64 (10 April 2013)

tobsentobsen schrieb:


> moin, bin ganz neu....
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach Hilfe... folgender Sachverhalt:
> 
> Habe gestern auf meiner O2 Rechnung 2 posten a 15 Euro für irgendeine ePay Firma gefunden....


 
hallo,
mir hat man soeben 4.50 abgezogen .Auch von boku.

Kann denen keien Mail schicken. Mir
stinkt es gewaltig.


LG

[Modedit by Hippo: Beiträge getackert und überflüssigen Fullquote getackert]


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 April 2013)

boku.com? Das waren doch die hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...mit-yes-beantwortet-werden.29773/#post-299124


----------



## Asmocleo (6 Mai 2013)

Ich bin ebenfalls um über 50 Euro in kleinen Schritten mit einem Preaidhandy betrogen worden.
Ich habe jetzt Drittanbieter SPerren lassen und behalte mir eine Anzeige gegen diese Firma vor.
sogar einmal diesen Monat 10 Euro am Stück ...
Welch eine Üble Masche.

Ich habe den Anbieter eben erst angeschrieben und warte auf Rückmeldung, da mir eine Anzeige empfohlen ist.
1. Spiele ich keine kostenplfichtige Spiele
2. würde ich die nie mit einem Businesshandy bezahlen
ich habe auch keinerlei Bestätigungs SMSen bekommen

Für alle geschädigten hier die Kontaktdaten die mir zur Verfügung gestellt wurden. ..
BOKU Network Services DE GmbH
Maximilianstraße 20
80539 München
0800 181 3628
[email protected]
Ich wünsche euch viel Glück ... gerne werde ich noch mal Posten , falls ich mein Geld wieder bekomme, andernfalls werde ich bei der Polizei die Strafanzeige einleiten , ebenso wie Schadensersatzklage.
LG Asmocleo


----------



## Hippo (6 Mai 2013)

Wenn dann mußt Du uns über alles was Du tust oder die Reaktionen (auch totstellen ist eine Reaktion) auf dem Laufenden halten


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2013)

Asmocleo schrieb:


> BOKU Network Services DE GmbH
> Maximilianstraße 20 29
> 80539 München
> 0800 181 3628
> [email protected]


Boku ist aber nach erster Sichtung amerikan- und nicht bayrisch (Boku Inc.)!

Da scheint das Bäumchen wechsle dich gespielt zu werden, denn es gilt lt. Handelsregister eine Adresse in Berlin:


> BOKU Network Services DE GmbH c/o Rechtsanwalt T. M.-S.
> Europaplatz 2
> 10557 Berlin Moabit
> 089 242956-0


An der Münchener Anschrift Nr. 29 war der Herr RA zuvor tätig und hat das Mandat in die Hauptstadt mitgenommen. Er und sein Partner waren bis 2011 die GF, jetzt sind das zwei Amerikaner.



Asmocleo schrieb:


> ... andernfalls werde ich bei der Polizei die Strafanzeige einleiten....


Toll, es wäre neu, dass das was bringen würde!


----------



## Condictio (23 Oktober 2013)

Habe gerade die Handyrechnung meines Sohnes erhalten und nach dem Schreck die Einzelverbindungsnachweise hochgeladen. Auch hier möchte Boku über O2 ca. € 600,- abrechnen. natürlich werde ich auch rechtliche Schritte einleiten und wäre dankbar über jeden Hinweis zur Vorgehensweise.


----------



## Hippo (23 Oktober 2013)

Die Fachabteilung ist gerade chronisch unterbesetzt.
Etwas mehr Info könnte helfen

Vorab Lesestoff
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handy-drittanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Wide...fraglich_oder_nicht_genutzter_Mehrwertdienste

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Widerspruch_an_Provider_bei_Abzocke_mit_Handy-Abo_-_nicht_bestellt

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Widerspruch_an_Telefonprovider_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertbetrug

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Auskunftsanforderung/Widerspruch_an_Verbindungsnetzbetreiber


----------



## Borisovic (20 Januar 2014)

Ich bin auch ein Bokugeschädigter. Bei mir waren es 127,99 € Nach Telefonat mit vodafone und auch Boku, hab ich immer noch keine Ahnung wofür ich dass bezahlen soll...!?
Keiner kann Auskunft geben und Chirurg es weiter zum anderen!
Wie kann ich jetzt weiter gehen mit juristische Schritte einleiten?
Boku meinte: "sie sind ja nur die Vermittler"!
Was kann ich jetzt tun?????
Bin stinksauer werd die 120€ aus Prinzip nicht bezahlen!
MfG Boris


----------



## Hippo (21 Januar 2014)

Haben die das Geld schon?


----------



## bernhard (21 Januar 2014)

Siehe

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug


----------



## Borisovic (21 Januar 2014)

Nein natürlich nicht! Habe mein Konto sperren lassen


----------



## Headhunter (31 Januar 2014)

Würde mal Töchterchen und Söhnchen intensivst befragen bei welchem Online-Game sie eingekauft haben. 

Ich meine nämlich, dass Boku solche Zahlungen über das Mobil-Telefon abwickelt.


----------



## Rico Försterling (20 Mai 2014)

hallo mein  name ist rico hae heute meine rechnung von der telekom bekommen soll wegen Boku 141.63 zahlen was nun versuche es ei meine telekomshop zu klären wenn nicht lass ich es sperren mein konto


----------



## Reducal (20 Mai 2014)

...denke dran nur den unstrittigen Betrag zu bezahlen und das auf verständliche Weise der Telekom auch mitzuteilen. So wie du hier schreibst, wird man dort eher nur Bahnhof verstehen.


----------



## Der Jurist (21 Mai 2014)

Es soll derzeit auch fake Rechnungen von Telekom geben.


----------



## jupp11 (22 Mai 2014)

Der Jurist schrieb:


> Es soll derzeit auch fake Rechnungen von Telekom geben.


z.B: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...trugswarnungen&p=373759&viewfull=1#post373759


----------



## Hippo (22 Mai 2014)

Die Dinger sind echt gut gemacht.
Ich bin ja schon ein paar Tage dabei - wenn 

a) nicht jetzt Ende Mai eine Rechnung "April 2014"
b) der Betrag um 400% über dem üblichen lag
c) der Absender nicht mit der üblichen Kennung gekommen wäre 
d) ich nicht per se mißtrauisch wäre

Ich weiß nicht ob ich als "Normaluser" nicht draufgeklickt hätte


----------



## catax051999 (3 April 2016)

Da hab ich ja Glück gehabt und hab nur 1,99 per SMS verloren wurde mir im Spiel Grepolis nicht gutgeschrieben, also hat sich wieder mal eine Betrugsfirma in ein Browserspiel eingeschlichen um gutgläubige Opfer zu finden.
Ein echtes Ärgernis


----------



## Reducal (8 April 2016)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> boku.com? Das waren doch die hier
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...mit-yes-beantwortet-werden.29773/#post-299124



Die Boku Network Services AG, in München, war früher die Mindmatics GmbH.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 April 2016)

gehört die deutsche boku zur großen boku, die paymo gekauft hat?


----------



## Reducal (11 April 2016)

Ich glaube schon, weiss es aber nicht gewiss. Wenn man jedoch annimmt, dass die Bezeichnung geschützt ist, darf man zwangsläufig davon ausgehen.


----------



## Robert (2 Juli 2016)

bei mir geht es um knapp 900 euro was ich angeblich zahlen muss.


----------



## Reducal (2 Juli 2016)

Robert schrieb:


> knapp 900 euro


Aber doch nicht in einem Monat, oder? Da haste dich wahrscheinlich aber lange erfolgreich zurückgehalten, mit Einwendungen, gelle?


----------



## Robert (3 Juli 2016)

das Problem ist das mein Anbieter nichts dagegen unternimmt. Und mir das Inkassobüro schon auf den Hals rückt.


----------



## Hippo (3 Juli 2016)

DAS wirst Du schon selber erledigen müssen. Bzw. hättest schon lange selber aktiv werden müssen BEVOR die Sache mit Mahnbescheid und Vollstreckungsbescheid vermutlich eskaliert ist


----------



## Leonard (19 Juli 2016)

tobsentobsen schrieb:


> moin, bin ganz neu....
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach Hilfe... folgender Sachverhalt:
> 
> ...







Ja mir ist das selbe gerstern am 18.7 passiert ich hab ne Nachricht bekommen
wo drin stand das ich irgend ein Premium Dienst benutzt hab aber ich überhauptnicht weiß wofür und deswegen haben die mir da ebenfalls einfach mal 
10€ abgezogen


----------



## BenTigger (19 Juli 2016)

Mit der Drittanbietersperre wäre das nicht passiert....


----------



## Kingstone (10 Oktober 2016)

O2 buchte in meiner letzten Rechnung 70€ für Premium-SMS ab - trotz Drittanbietersperre/Vollsperre.
Lt. O2 gilt die Drittanbietersperre hierfür nicht!


----------



## Reducal (10 Oktober 2016)

Kingstone schrieb:


> Lt. O2 gilt die Drittanbietersperre hierfür nicht!



Richtig, da das eigene Telekommunikationsleistungen sind und eben keine Drittanbieterangebote! Und was hat das mit boku.com zu tun?


----------



## Akaja Sun (29 August 2017)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich VERMUTE das es von einem oder mehreren Spielen kommt.

Ich spiele seit einigen Monaten ein Spiel mit "inApp" käufen.

Das bedeutet, dass man Gegenstände für das Spiel kaufen KANN.
Bei mir habe ich es so eingestellt, das jeder inApp kauf ein Passwort von mir erfordert, damit ich mir BEWUSST bin wieviel ich kaufe.

Das Spiel stammt von Dänemark oder so.
Das Deutsch im Spiel ist auch nicht perfekt.
Ich vermute jedoch, daß diese SMS vllt. sowie wie eine "nette Geste" ist, um Spielsucht zu vermeiden. Denn die inApp Käufer werden über das Google Konto getätigt, welches die Nummer des Vertragsinhabers enthält.

Daher KANN es auch sein, wenn jemand inApp Käufe tätigt, und diese "Einkäufe" einfach so durch lässt ohne Passwortabfrage, das andere etwas kaufen oder man selbst den Überblick verliert.

Wie gesagt "kann". Es ist nur eine vermutung.


----------



## Cornel (13 Dezember 2017)

Hallo 

Ich habe heute eine Rechnung erhalten von 387.89Fr. Habe auch keinen Kauf betätigt von boku.com oder sonst eine SMS bestätigt. Hat jemand erfahrungen wie man am besten gegen solch eine Firma vorgehen sollte? 

Danke


----------



## Reducal (15 Dezember 2017)

Cornel schrieb:


> ...wie man am besten gegen solch eine Firma vorgehen sollte?


Nicht gegen die Firma! Schau mal auf deren Website, was die verkaufen - z. B. MMOGA: https://www.mmoga.de/Zahlungsmoeglichkeiten/Zahlung-per-Handy.html Halte dich an dein Mobilfunkunternehmen, das das Geld aus abgetretenem Recht kassiert. Die Telekom z. B. bucht diese Rechnungsposten in Einzelfällen einfach um, so dass der Schaden dann bei der Boku bleibt.

Irgendwas ist bei dir passiert. Im blödesten Fall hatte jemand dein Händie zur Verfügung und du hast deshalb von den SMS nichts mitbekommen.


----------



## Catdog24 (9 Februar 2018)

Hello,
Ich bin betrogen worden. Eine Freundschaftsfrage kam dürch von meine Freundin. Ich war erstaund, weil ich dachte wir waren schön Freunden, chatte mit ihr an Facebook. Gleichen Bild und name. Dann plötzlich kommt sie durch und hat mich auf eine Code gefragt. Sie sagte mir es war ihr verantworten. Und hat gebettelt. Da ich die Handy nicht gefunden, gab ich die anderen Handy nummer von mir auch. Ich habe die nummern durch facebook an diese, gedachte meine Freundin gegeben. Da war 2 nummern. Beide Beträge sind für 49.26. Euro. Das sind 2. Jetzt habe ich Ängst das diese Betrüger will versüchen das von meine Prepaid Handy`s abzubüchen. Ich hat mit meine Freundin gesprochen, sie hat von gar nichts gewüsst. Sie ist gehackt geworden. Ich werde diese nummer anrüfen von BOKU in München morgen anrüfen. Es ist einfach ein Betrüg. Wenn ich Rechnungen bekommen, oder Geld abgezogen von >Prepaid Handys, bitte lass mich wissen was ich tun könnten.

Wer sind diese Leute?


----------



## BenTigger (9 Februar 2018)

Hast du den Code weitergegeben ?
Ja? Geld weg 
Nein? Keine Gefahr.

Der Code ist der Schlüssel für das Geld.

Wer die Leute sind? Betrüger, die nur dein Bestes wollen. Dein Geld...


----------



## Reducal (9 Februar 2018)

Nach dem Vorläufer Zong läuft der Beschiss via Boku nun auch schon das vierte Jahr: http://www.pc-magazin.de/ratgeber/f...rofile-gefaelschte-konten-schutz-3133148.html. Und für Insider: PayPal ist mal wieder mitten drin!


----------



## Yannick (1 Juli 2018)

tobsentobsen schrieb:


> moin, bin ganz neu....
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach Hilfe... folgender Sachverhalt:
> 
> ...


Hallo ich habe gerade das gleiche Problem. Für die Kündigung sie fördern mich nich dazu ein Beitrag von 5€ zu bezahlen !! Was soll ich machen?


----------



## Hippo (1 Juli 2018)

Vertrag oder Prepaid?
Und was habe ich auf den zitierten Beitrag geantwortet?


----------



## Betrugsopfer12 (15 Oktober 2018)

tobsentobsen schrieb:


> moin, bin ganz neu....
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach Hilfe... folgender Sachverhalt:
> 
> ...



Hoi Tobi bei uns haben diese Boku *piep* sogar die Firma angezapft. Strafanzeige machen und der Seco melden. Leider haben unsere Nationalisten keine Zeit im eigenen Land aufzuräumen da sie sehr beschäftigt sind, Flüchtlinge aus dem Land zu schmeissen Gruss Boku last


----------



## BenTigger (15 Oktober 2018)

Tobis Beitrag ist von 2012...
Also etwas Spät für deine Tips


----------



## Amy (21 Dezember 2018)

Habe vorhin ebenfalls eine SMS von BOKU bekommen und mich erst ein mal gewundert. 
Aber BOKU ist einfach nur eine Art Eintreiber für Geld, das in games oder apps ausgegeben wird. 
Und in meinem Fall haben die anscheinend einen Vertrag mit Niantic, also den Betreibern von Pokémon go. 

Es soll jetzt nicht böse sein, aber ich glaube einfach, dass die meisten, die sich hier beschweren, einfach ihre Käufe in irgendwelchen Apps aus den Augen verloren oder ihre Kinder nicht unter Kontrolle haben. 
Den an sich ist es sogar eine Geste des guten willens, dass BOKU ab einem gewissen Betrag eine SMS schickt und nicht nur am Ende des Monats stillschweigend Abbuchung.


----------



## jupp11 (21 Dezember 2018)

Ganz so simpel ist das nicht:
https://www.teltarif.de/betrug-facebook-messenger-holyo-boku/news/69712.html
Eine Drittanbietersperre ist in jedem Fall zu empfehlen.


----------



## Güenther Stehl (26 März 2019)

Ich kann nur jedem raten wenn er betroffen ist von der Firma Boku sofort zur Polizei gehen und Strafantrag stellen.Ich selber habe es auch so gemacht!
Meine Pflegetochter hat meine 3 Handynummer bekommen und während eines "kostenlosen" Spieles wurde ihr ein bezahlcode geschickt den hat die NICHT angenommen sondern zugemacht.Bei der nächsten Rechnung war denoch eine Forderung aufgeführt welche ich bezahlen sollte.Angeblich wurde der Code angenommen welcher von einer Firm "Ocean" stammen sollte. Weder meine Pflegetochter noch ich haben jemals etwas mit dieser Firma zutun gehabt.Anzeige bei der Polizei in Wiesbaden habe ich erstattet und die sache ist inzw. bei der Kripo gelandet Anzeigegrund " Gewerblicher Betrug ".


----------



## Solitär (27 März 2019)

Güenther Stehl schrieb:


> Ich kann nur jedem raten wenn er betroffen ist von der Firma Boku sofort zur Polizei gehen und Strafantrag stellen.


Und dann? Kommt die Einstellungsverfügung der Staatsanwaltschaft.


Güenther Stehl schrieb:


> Meine Pflegetochter hat meine 3 Handynummer bekommen und während eines "kostenlosen" Spieles wurde ihr ein bezahlcode geschickt den hat die NICHT angenommen sondern zugemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du vermutest zwar irgendwas aber wissen kannst du es nicht. Du warst nicht dabei und bist somit nur ein untauglicher Zeuge, der die Rechnung zahlen soll.



> *Was ist Boku und wie funktioniert es?                  *
> 
> Boku ist ein Service welcher erlaubt individuelle Zahlungen von virtuellen Gütern wie Spiele und Applikationen mit dem Handy zu bezahlen. Sie können viele Dienstleistungen (Lieblingsspiele, Unterhaltung und soziale Websites) ganz einfach mit Ihrem Handy bezahlen. Sie benötigen kein Bankkonto oder keine Kreditkarte um eine Zahlung mit Boku durchzuführen.
> Um eine Bestellung via Boku durchzuführen muss der User in unserem System die Bezahlmethode SMS -Payment („Bezahlung per SMS“) wählen. Nach Auswahl der Bestellung werden Sie gebeten, Ihre Handynummer einzugeben. An diese Nummer erhalten Sie wenig später eine SMS, welche Sie mit einem Schlüsselwort/ PINbeantworten müssen um die Bestellung komplett durchzuführen.
> ...


----------



## Geier123 (15 März 2020)

Halli hallo,
habe dies Beiträge nun alle überflogen. Bin in 2020 nun auch ein Opfer von Boku geworden. Bei mir haben sie die Nummer mit dem Facebook- Hack durchgezogen. "Hallo schick mal deine Nummer" (natürlich gemacht, weil man denkt man kennt die Person) "ja jetzt kommt gleich ein TAN-Code, schick mir ihn schnell rüber..", auch das habe ich aus einem unerklärlichen Grund gemacht. Das Profil des Bekannten ist nun gelöscht... 
So viel dazu, nun ist es so, dass ich überhaupt keine Lust um die 48,00 Euro zu streiten, das ist vergeudete Energie, mich interessiert nur, denn das geht aus dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis meines Handyanbieters nicht hervor, ob ich nun ein Abo abgeschlossen habe oder eine Einmalzahlung ausgelöst habe. Für den Fall dass es ein Abo sein sollte, wie gehe ich vor, dass ich dieses Abo Kündige? Das ging aus den zahlreichen Beiträgen leider nicht hervor. Vielleicht kann jemand helfen, wäre super!!


----------



## BenTigger (15 März 2020)

Das ist eine Einmalzahlung pro SMS-Code. 
Pro weitergegebenen Code werden nun 48€ mit deiner Telefonrechnung abgerechnet.
Jeder Code kann aber nur einmal genutzt werden.


----------



## Geier123 (15 März 2020)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Das ist eine Einmalzahlung pro SMS-Code.
> Pro weitergegebenen Code werden nun 48€ mit deiner Telefonrechnung abgerechnet.
> Jeder Code kann aber nur einmal genutzt werden.



Also muss ich mich nun nicht sorgen, dass die Gauner mir jetzt monatlich was abziehen? Habe nur einmal diesen TAN weitergegeben. 
Ist zwar ärgerlich, aber ich denke den Stress ist es nicht wert. 

Vielen lieben Dank für die schnelle Antwort!!!


----------



## jupp11 (15 März 2020)

Geier123 schrieb:


> Also muss ich mich nun nicht sorgen, dass die Gauner mir jetzt monatlich was abziehen? Habe nur einmal diesen TAN weitergegeben.


Das TAN Verfahren dient ja dazu, das Konto  gegen fremden Zugriff abzusichern.
Bei  on-line Zahlungen wird  für jede Überweisung eine  neue/andere  TAN  per SMS 
oder PushTAN gesendet, die nur einmal pro Zahlungsvorgang und auch nur begrenzte Zeit gültig ist.


----------



## Christeli (18 April 2020)

Ich bin aus der Schweiz, und mir wurde auch per sms mitgeteilt, dass ich einen Einkauf getätigt hätteauf mein Iphone für 79.99 und wenn ich nicht einverständen wäre, würde sie mir das per Kreditkarte zurück bezahlen! Aber das müsse innert 5 Std passieren! Bin ich verrückt, Ihnen meine Kreditkarte anzugeben? Jetzt läuft es über die Polizei, boku will das so!


----------



## jupp11 (18 April 2020)

Damit der Laden mal ein Gesicht bekommt:


			
				whois schrieb:
			
		

> Domain name: boku.com
> .....
> Updated Date: 2019-11-02T10:34:06.70Z
> Creation Date: 1999-12-02T19:24:02.00Z
> ...





			
				contact schrieb:
			
		

> Companies House Registration: 05044979
> San Jose, USA
> 2833 Junction Avenue, Suite 202, San Jose, CA 95134, United States
> ________________________________________________________________________
> ...



Berichte über Abzocke per SMS tauchen  immer wieder auf.


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2020)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Damit der Laden mal ein Gesicht bekommt:


Dann aber bitte etwas mehr Butter bei die Fische! Die Münchener Boku Network Services AG ist u. a. aus der früheren Mindmatics AG hervorgegangen und gehört heute zur PayPal-Gruppe. Boku wickelt die Zahlungen für z. B. Guthabencodes von Spieleguthaben ab, beispielsweise für die chinesische MMOGA Ltd., in Hong Kong. Die wiederum bieten die Codes für alle möglichen Anbieter an, weltweit.

Die bösen Gauner sind nicht diese Anbieter und schon gar nicht Boku! Es sind Internetterroristen, die andere User dazu bringen, z. B. über gefakte oder gekaperte Facebook-Accounts ihre Mobilfunknummer preiszugeben um einen vierstelligen Zahlungscode zu erhalten. Den geben die User gutgläubig an die Verbrecher weiter und dadurch werden durch das "mobile Bezahlen" die Kosten auf die Mobilfunkrechnung aufgebucht.

Dagegen hilft nur die *Drittanbietersperre* und immer schön wachsam sein.

Genauer nachlesen kann man das u. a. >HIER<, aus dem Jahr 2015, Statement von einem gewissen @Heiko


> Die Masche ist nicht neu, aber „momentan wieder sehr aktuell“, sagt Heiko Rittelmeier von der Webseite Computerbetrug.de. Die Methode mit dem mobilen Bezahldienst von PayPal, der früher „Zong“ hieß, gibt es bereits seit Jahren – doch auf Facebook ist sie zuletzt zum Massenphänomen geworden.


----------



## jupp11 (18 April 2020)

Reducal schrieb:


> Die bösen Gauner sind nicht diese Anbieter und schon gar nicht Boku!


und warum lassen sie sich seit fast einem  Jahrzehnt vor den Karren spannen?


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2020)

Das gehört leider zum Geschäft, das von Drittbrettfahrern anderweitig missbraucht wird. Es werden auch Autos geklaut, können Mercedes & Co. da etwa was dafür?

Es sind diese ganzen Internetdödel, die das Biz anfeuern. Das sind die naiven Social Media Freaks, die notleidenden Spielejunkies und sonst geldgeile, will fähige Internetknaller, mit denen sich die Abzockerei erst durchziehen lässt. Die gewonnenen Codes werden dann vermutlich unter dem Nennwert anderweitig weiterverkauft oder es werden Fakeaccounts gepusht und dann ebenso veräußert.

Den Betrug als solchen machen mE nicht irgendwelche Kleinkriminelle. Das wird im großen Stiel von deutschsprachigen Callcentern durchgezogen, vermutlich not Made in Germany.

Mitte der 2000er sollte ich mal einen Fall lösen, da ging es um ein geklautes, goldenes Schwert in einem Onlinespiel. Das war subjektiv 200 € wert und/oder viele Spielestunden - auf dieser Ebene bewegen wir ins hier, nur etwas professioneller/krimineller. Außerdem geht es nicht um das Spiel, sondern um das Zahlungssystem für virtuelle Leistung.


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2020)

jupp11 schrieb:


> und warum lassen sie sich seit fast einem  Jahrzehnt vor den Karren spannen?


Wenn du wieder einkaufen gehst oder an der Tanke bist, dann achte mal auf Aufsteller mit Prepaidkarten (meist Kassennähe). Dort findest man neben den Prepaidkarten-Codes für Mobilfunk auch die von vielen anderen Anbietern, wie Sony-Playstation, MMOGA, Boku usw. Das ist eine andere Vertriebsform, als beim Internetmissbrauch, führt aber zum gleichen Ergebnis. Meist hängt auch PaySafe dabei.

Was bei uns in D noch etwas ungewohnt gehandhabt wird, ist in anderen Gegenden völlig normal. In Asien ist Prepaid vermutlich bedeutend mehr etabliert als das hier herkömmliche Vertragsgeschäft.

Will sagen, das ist ein riesen Markt, der sich hier in D etwas behäbig etabliert. Wen wundert es, das *die größte Geldwaschmaschine der Welt* (PayPal) da so empirisch mitmischt?


----------



## Basoglu (13 Mai 2020)

Hippo schrieb:


> Zuviel amerikanische Krimis geguckt
> Wie lange läuft denn der Vertrag noch und wie wichtig ist es daß Du diese Nummer behältst?



Wir sind auch abgezogt worden von diesen boku Network AG sogar fast 400 Euro weist jemanden wer die sind oder warum das über Handy Verträge abkassieren kann was konnen wir da gegen tuen?


----------



## Alp (17 Dezember 2020)

Das ist ja super. Wie kann es sein dass irgendwelche Betrüger was beanspruchen ohne einen Nachweis!? Bei meiner Frau ist jetzt auch was angekündigt und wird wahrscheinlich mit der nächsten Telefonrechnung abgebucht. Schade dass hier keine was erreichen konnte. Es bleibt nichts außer eine Anzeige wegen Betruges bei der Polizei. Allen viel Erfolg bei der Recherche.


----------

